# Owner's locker



## arlene22 (Mar 25, 2008)

Has anyone signed up for a locker at www.ownerslocker.com ? This is the service where they bring a "locker" (really a big container) to you and you fill it with things you want them to keep for you, and then they pick it up, keep it in storage, and deliver it to you when you come back to Orlando? I have seen people speak highly of the service on the disboards, but always thought it was too expensive. (Usually a $75 setup fee plus $99/year - includes one visit - and $25 for each additional visit) Well, I got a $50 discount on the set up fee notification on my mousesavers newsletter (expires tomorrow) so I thought I would give it a try. I think it will come in handy, as I can fill it up in a few weeks when we go for our big Disney trip, and then have it delivered when I am traveling with kids and without DH this summer to the Children with Diabetes Conference. It probably will amount to one less suitcase to carry (or at least make the suitcases a lot lighter). 

For anyone who has used it, what do you put in it? I am planning to fill it with full size shampoo, conditioner, liquid hand soap, body wash, razors, shaving cream, toothbrushes, toothpaste, flouride rinse, sunscreen, laundry detergent and some of my daughter's diabetes supplies. Some people on the disboards put crockpots and George Forman grills in theirs, but I don't think I'll go that far. Any other ideas? 

BTW, if anyone doesn't get the mousesavers newsletter, and wants the discount info, let me know. I can't post it publicly, but I am allowed to forward the newsletter.


----------



## Transit (Mar 25, 2008)

Sounds steep for toiletries. If you store strollers ,wagons or ice coolers i could see it being worth while.Crockpots are a great Idea.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 25, 2008)

IMO, it's not about saving money. We are willing to spend money for the convenience of not having to pack, and travel with anything that can be stored and waiting for us.


----------



## icydog (Mar 25, 2008)

Becareful Carl about leaving some things in the locker because of expiration dates. Sunblock losses effectiveness and should not be used after the cut off date. The same holds true for medicines but I know you know that. 

I think a George Forman grill makes a lot of sense as well as a crockpot. (I never use the one I have at home so maybe the crockpot is not such a great idea for me)

I would add flip flops, laundry softener, coffee filters, instant oatmeal, pancake syrup, spices that have a long shelf life, swimmers for the little kids. I wish I could say pool floats but we all know they are banned at Disney World. Perhaps a pool cover-up or a caftan. How about wine? Instant coffee?


----------



## Carl D (Mar 25, 2008)

icydog said:


> Becareful Carl about leaving some things in the locker because of expiration dates.


How right you are..
I have carefully checked all expiration dates on consumables. I'm also moving clothes down on my next trip.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 25, 2008)

I just signed up yesterday, when I got the Mousesaver's promo.  It seems the discount is getting a lot of people to sign up!  I've been reading about this promo on www.DISboards.com as well as here.  

I need to use  a CPAP (Continuous Positive Airway Pressure machine) to help me breathe at night.  Flying with one is a royal pain because it can't go in checked baggage and is opaque to x-rays, so there are always security hassles with it.  I have an old, broken one which I'm hoping I get can fixed; if I can, I'll leave it in the locker.  That alone would be worth the price.

Toiletries are another thing I want to leave in the locker, especially since liquids are very limited in carry-on luggage.  I also have some Disney themed clothes that I will leave in my locker, plus maybe a fitted full sheet if there's room. 

I know some people leave partial bottles of booze in their locker, although I generally don't drink. 

Basically, I'm hoping that Owner's Locker will make it easier to go through security, and possible for me to travel to Oralndo without any checked luggage.

By the way, if you go to Orlando a LOT, there is a flat-fee program of $179 a year for unlimited pick-ups and deliveries.


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh, Judy I read your post on the Dis (didn't realize it was you!) and it was actually the reason I decided to do it. Leaving some of my DDs diabetes supplies down there will make traveling less stressful. I am always afraid to check it in case it gets lost so I won't have as much carryon now. I wouldn't dare leave insulin in there, even though it is climate controlled, but pretty much everything else can go in there and I won't have to worry even if DME takes forever to deliver our bags!


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 25, 2008)

icydog said:


> I would add flip flops, laundry softener, coffee filters, instant oatmeal, pancake syrup, spices that have a long shelf life, swimmers for the little kids. I wish I could say pool floats but we all know they are banned at Disney World. Perhaps a pool cover-up or a caftan. How about wine? Instant coffee?



Good ideas. Keep 'em coming!

And on the expiration date thing, it's probably a good idea to include the expiration date for sunscreen, etc. in the online inventory. I will do that.


----------



## Amy (Mar 25, 2008)

Which issue of Mousesavers newsletter contains this discount?  I receive the newsletter but I didn't see anything about this in it.  I've been eying Owners Locker for awhile now since folks begun discussing it on the DIS boards but the price prevented me from trying.


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 25, 2008)

It was in the "hot deals" interim email. I will send it to you.


----------



## Amy (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the PM, Arlene!  I must have deleted that particular Hot Deals email because the most recent one I found in my inbox is the one dated March 3 and this offer is not mentioned there.


----------



## arlene22 (Mar 26, 2008)

I just thought of another great thing to leave down there: those big, expensive misting fan things that are a necessity in the hot months. I hate toting those things back and forth but I do it b/c I am too cheap to buy new ones when I'm down there! Now I can just leave 'em there.


----------



## wuv pooh (Apr 5, 2008)

*IF we were to get OL, this is what we would leave there:*

we have 2 kids under 10 yrs of age:

surfwalkers
misting fans
bath sheet for Me (my luxury item)
glow spinner for the parks
fanny packs
toiletries
Brita water pitcher & extra filters 
coffee grinder
non stick frying pan
spatula
Pam spray
good sized coffee mugs
king sheet set
neck pillow
OTC (in top tray)
spices (being a Marylander through & through, gotta have Old Bay Seasoning)
electric toothbrush & charger
large bottles of shampoo & conditioner
masks NOT completed in EPCOT
sippy cups for kids
laundry detergent
Shout Stain Fighter Liquid

I said IF because DH's job changed & we get less vacation time.   
The kids on now on a traditional school schedule and we aren't able to be in Orlando more than 2 times a year.

But, if the schedule allows & the airlines start charging for extra luggage, we might just have to get an OL.

Judy

PS these are THE things that are in our TS suitcase right now.


----------



## icydog (Apr 5, 2008)

I have to say I just looked at the title of this thread and thought it said 
_"Owner Slocker"_ In Yiddish a slocker is someone who is trying to pull the wool over your eyes, a thief. I thought to myself who is trying to slock owners now?? :whoopie:


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Apr 17, 2008)

This is a partial list of what we have in ours:

Toiletries (Deb)				
	Tresemme shampoo	1	32 oz	
	Infusium 23 conditioner for color	1	16oz	
	Hair brush	1	each	
	Hair bands	1	pkg	
	Aveno hand moisturizer	1	tube	
	Dove bar soaps	3	each	
	Hair spray	1	bottle	
	Deodorant	1	pkg	
	Gillette womens shaving crème	1	can	
	Deb's Shick razor	1	each	
	Shick quatro blades	4	each	
	Makeup pads (rounds)	80	each	
	Eye makeup remover	1	bottle	
	Shower cap	1	each	

Toiletries (Jim)				
	Hair brush 	0	each	1
	Razor	0	each	1
	Shaving cream	0	each	1
	Deodorant	1	pkg	

Toiletries (Generic)				
	Qtips	170	each	
	Toothbrushes	4	each	
	Toms's toothpaste	1	tube	
	Glide dental floss	1	pkg	
	Fingernail and toenail clippers	1	each	

Deb's Clothing				
	Water shoes	1	pair	
	Sunglasses	1	pair	
	Reading glasses	1	pair	
	Coverup (white)	0	each	1
	Undies	3	pair	

Jim's Clothing			
	Sandals	1	pair
	Underwear	0	
	Short socks	4	
	T-shirts (white)	0	

First Aid			
	Abreva cold sore medicine	1	tube
	Bandaids assorted	1	box
	Neosporin	1	tube
	Molefoam assorted	1	pkg
	Corn pads	1	pkg
	Lotrimin foot powder	1	can
	Lotrimin ultra crème	1	tube
	Fever thermometer	1	each
	Chapsticks	2	each
	Advil	~100	each
	Heating pad	1	each
	Sunscreen	1	cans

Food/Alcohol			
	Cognac	0.5	bottle
	Barefoot shiraz	1	bottle
	Simply Jiff peanut butter	1	bottle
	Orvile Redenbacker popcorn	4	pkgs

Kitchen Supplies			
	Ziplock bags (qt)	18	each
	Ziplock bags (gal)	15	each
	Napkins	120	each
	Saran wrap	1	roll
	Salt and pepper	1	each
	Kitchen sissors	1	each
	Wine opener	1	each
	Dobbie pad	1	each
	Dish towels	3	each
	Dish cloths	3	each
	Kleenex	1	box
	Splenda	50	each
	Coffee filters	200	each

Laundry Supplies			
	Laundtry detergent	1	bottle
	Bounce sheets	120	each
	Deb's lingerie bag	1	each

Misc			
	King sheet set	1	set
	Rain ponchos	3	each	
	Flashlight	0	each	1

I think we are going to get a 2nd locker during our next trip and leave enough vacation clothes there so we can go with only carry-on  (laptop bags).

/Jim


----------



## arlene22 (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow, Jim! You fit a lot in that locker! I've decided to pack an aero bed and sheets in mine, so I'm not sure how much else will fit in there. I don't think my list will be as long as yours! But the aero bed will be great, as with it I can reserve a 1BR in DVC and put the extra kid on the aero bed. Saves on points! (thumbs up!) I know I could bring it down each time, but I just wouldn't do that, so this is great for me. 

Also, just got an email that everyone who signed up with the Mousesavers promotion will get a free extra visit per year for three years  . That will save me even more money. I'll get to "meet" my locker next week!


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Apr 17, 2008)

arlene22 said:


> Wow, Jim! You fit a lot in that locker! I've decided to pack an aero bed and sheets in mine, so I'm not sure how much else will fit in there. I don't think my list will be as long as yours! But the aero bed will be great, as with it I can reserve a 1BR in DVC and put the extra kid on the aero bed. Saves on points! (thumbs up!) I know I could bring it down each time, but I just wouldn't do that, so this is great for me.
> 
> Also, just got an email that everyone who signed up with the Mousesavers promotion will get a free extra visit per year for three years  . That will save me even more money. I'll get to "meet" my locker next week!


If we end up in a 1BR with both girls... then I will buy a twin Aero Bed too.   We do have a queen aero bed at home... but it would take up too much space in the locker for my comfort.    Also, I think that if we leave enough vacation clothes down there... we can travel without packing at all.  This will all require a 2nd locker for sure.

Like you... I used the MS special so we get two deliveries/year.  We just picked ours up on 4/4/08 and we turned it in on 4/13/08.   I didn't think that we would fill it up... but it is pretty full now.   We really like having the extra stuff that we always seem to miss when at DVC.   Also... we inevitably end up with a trip (or more) to the drug store at some point during our trips.  Hopefully, this will keep that at a minium.

We don't plan to store food per se.   However... if there are non-perishable left overs (like the unopened peanut butter, or microwave popcorn) then we will keep them in the locker for the next trip.   We will keep an eye on expiration dates, and return any soon to expire items (like the OTC medicines) back home with us after each trip.   On this last trip... we ended up with a 1/2 bottle of exceptional cognac that was hand delivered to Jiko for a biz meeting that we had there.   We took the 1/2 bottle back to the condo with us... and decided to save it for the next trip.  Likewise... we had an extra bottle of wine that was unopened... so we stuck that in the locker as well.

I really want to get to the point where I just grab my laptop bag on the way out the door for my DVC trips.   I know that I can do that... it is yet to be seen if my wife can as well... but if not... I'll let her schelep her own bags.    I think with the 2nd locker, we will both be able to achieve that goal.

/Jim


----------



## Colorado Belle (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm the proud owner of the very FIRST owners locker!!!!!!
and mine came stocked with all the makin's for margaritas plus two beautiful  margarita glasses. Now it holds so much that you wouldn't believe it, BUT I have a picture somewhere of all the stuff .

I put in ceramic mugs, plastic Mickey plates, real silverware and napkins.
microwave dishes, cork screw, (I stay mostly in the studios), Xmas lights for the balcony and exstension cord, bunches of 'Disney' clothes, tennis shoes,Disney Crocs, salt n pepper, wine glasses, teeshirts, toiletries, left over fastpasses (!), Disney pins for exchanging.....and I'm sure I'm forgetting lots.

The owners locker website has a neat feature where you can list everything in your locker so you don't forget....plus OL emails you that your locker is at your resort and also that it has been picked up when you leave. Cool!!!!!


----------



## JudyS (Apr 21, 2008)

arlene22 said:


> Oh, Judy I read your post on the Dis (didn't realize it was you!) and it was actually the reason I decided to do it. Leaving some of my DDs diabetes supplies down there will make traveling less stressful. I am always afraid to check it in case it gets lost so I won't have as much carryon now. I wouldn't dare leave insulin in there, even though it is climate controlled, but pretty much everything else can go in there and I won't have to worry even if DME takes forever to deliver our bags!


I didn't see this post until now!  Yes, that was me on the DISboards.  Arlene, what's your user ID there?

I just got back from Orlando and Owner's Locker worked very well.  It was waiting for me when I got there.  My only problem is that I've already filled it up and I can still think of more things I'd like to store there!  I did in fact put my old CPAP in there (my husband was able to fix the CPAP for me), plus I left a hat there, too.  They take up a lot of space.  I really need to to find better bottles to keep laundry detergent and Chlorox-2 in -- those bottles don't pack well.

I did leave one of those mister fans there, but maybe that's something I can just carry back-and-forth with me.  It doesn't weigh much (especially if I leave the batteries in the locker) and, unlike liquids or my CPAP, it doesn't pose any particular security hassles. 

As for diabetes supplies,  I considered leaving a glucose monitor in the locker.  However, the test strips are only good for 6 months once you open them, so I didn't bother.



Colorado Belle said:


> I'm the proud owner of the very FIRST owners locker!!!!!!
> and mine came stocked with all the makin's for margaritas plus two beautiful  margarita glasses. Now it holds so much that you wouldn't believe it, BUT I have a picture somewhere of all the stuff .


That's impressive!  How did you end up getting the first Owner's Locker?


----------



## seatrout (Apr 21, 2008)

It would be cool if they have something like this in Ski/beach location.  Hate lugging ski or surfboard


----------

